# Question about something on post-RAI guidelines



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

I had my RAI on Fri, and recv'd a list of what and how long to avoid kissing, use throw-away plates, sleep in a seperate bed, etc. When I was there, I of course asked the nuclear med girl if Fri was to be considered Day 1, and she said yes.

Now, according to the paper, I no longer have to avoid kissing, but I have to sleep in a seperate bed for 3 more nights. Can anyone explain this to me? The hubs and I have a king-size bed, and we aren't cuddlers. He balls up on his side, and I ball up on my side (once we go to sleep at least lol - yes, when we're laying there for an hour watching tv, we're a little closer), and I'm having trouble swallowing that I'll be excreting more radiation through possible sweat (sharing a bed) than through saliva (kissing). Thoughts??? Needless to say, I miss my bed! LOL. The hubby volunteered to take the guest bed, but he's almost too tall for it (a queen), so I put my foot down on that one lol. Kinda regretting it now, though...


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, you should not be in bed with him. I slept in a separate bed for 10 days. I didn't kiss my husband either. Radiation is excreted through bodily fluids.


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

Bummer. Oh well. At least I'll be able to be in my normal bed the night before I go back to work! The guest bed isn't horrible by any means, it's just def. NOT what I'm used to lol. And I'm the "guinea pig" of the house to sleep in it (used to belong to my in-laws - we would have bought a brand new bed specifically for my RAI, but they were in the process of doing the same, so since there was no trade-in on their end involved, we got the old one, just had to pay $50 for a new set of rails). I probably should have slept in it a couple of nights beforehand, to get used to it, but I just couldn't muster myself up to do it!


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

The real issue there isn't that its contact vs proximity, but rather duration. When sleeping with him, your are exposing him to whatever is still emitting from your body for several hours. That is the problem. That is why extended exposure is the last thing off the list. A kiss doesn't last as long as laying in bed all night... usually.


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

JPGreco said:


> The real issue there isn't that its contact vs proximity, but rather duration. When sleeping with him, your are exposing him to whatever is still emitting from your body for several hours. That is the problem. That is why extended exposure is the last thing off the list. A kiss doesn't last as long as laying in bed all night... usually.


This one gets a "growling" aaaaaaah. LOL. You know the kind: where you hate to admit that it makes total sense but don't want to admit you didn't consider it. LOL.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

Its all good... lol
:anim_32:


----------

